# Horse and Groom Pub Herts Aug 2015



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2015)

I visited this pub back in July 2015, i have lots of memories here as i used to work close by and we often had a few beers and a game ouf pool after work.

I explored this one evening and was quite supprised how trashed it was.




























enjoy


----------



## ironsky (Aug 29, 2015)

My favourite sort of exployer -pubs. Thanks to the Pubcos greed and government taxation on beer this is the future for the once great British public house.


----------



## smiler (Aug 29, 2015)

ironsky said:


> My favourite sort of exployer -pubs. Thanks to the Pubcos greed and government taxation on beer this is the future for the once great British public house.



Yeah, theirs a few going every week, Nicely Done jsp, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Aug 29, 2015)

The last picture, dated 2005. This pub closed before that I'm sure, I have some early pictures just after it closed, boarded up with a caravan in the garden.

## I stand corrected, it was closed by October 2005, looking at my camera data ##


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice one,thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Bonesout said:


> The last picture, dated 2005. This pub closed before that I'm sure, I have some early pictures just after it closed, boarded up with a caravan in the garden.
> 
> ## I stand corrected, it was closed by October 2005, looking at my camera data ##



i was going to say it must be about 10 years, there was a family of magpies on site for a short time.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 29, 2015)

Do you want me to tag one as newly closed to your thread? Only did externals as it was sealed tight until squatters got in.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 29, 2015)

Bonesout said:


> Do you want me to tag one as newly closed to your thread? Only did externals as it was sealed tight until squatters got in.




Yes that would be most welcome, thanks


----------



## Bones out (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Rubex (Aug 30, 2015)

Great photos jsp77  I've been meaning to stop at this one for a little while now. What a difference from Bonesout's photographs!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice one, thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 30, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great photos jsp77  I've been meaning to stop at this one for a little while now. What a difference from Bonesout's photographs!



how things change in 10 years.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 30, 2015)

really sad to see pubs like this
the smoking ban, the recession, and rising beer prices have destroyed the rural pub trade
thanks for sharing


----------

